# New seats for cape horn 17



## Thatgrimguy (May 20, 2012)

I just got my first boat!! A mid 90s model 17 cape horn. Just got it back from the shop and going to drop it off for a nice stereo tomorrow. I want to replace the two main chairs with something more comfortable. 

I know very very little about boats so far, I got this from my Father and got a pretty good deal. But, it has the most uncomfortable plastic seats and I want to replace them with something really nice. I just don't want to go and spend $1000 on 2 seats and find that they don't do the job or I spent too much. So I need some suggestions of where to look and what to make sure I do.

I don't have a good pic of the two that are there now, they look fine, but were probably the cheapest you can buy. I want the most comfortable possible. I am going to mostly use the boat for cruising and joy rides.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

take the seats off leave the posts as is and make a leaning seat, or have it made


----------



## Thatgrimguy (May 20, 2012)

I want something more like a couple La-z-boys lol


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Cooler seats are good, a little extra space is always good. You can get a leaning post w/ a place underneath fer a cooler too. If it's fer joy riding and stuff like that, I would suggest a cooler seat.


----------

